# Double Smoked Hams---Times 4  (Step by Step)



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2013)

*Double Smoked Hams---Times 4* *(Step by Step)*

Wow!   I just realized I never posted this here!!!

Last time I Double Smoked Hams, I did two 11 pounders in my MES 40.

This time, since those two were the best Hams I ever tasted, and they had "Shank" ends for 99¢ per pound, I decided to get 4 of them (about 40 LBS).

This time I tried a little "basting" trick I learned on the first two Hams, and refined the method on the second two Hams (see pictures).

I also played around with my temperatures a bit to adjust for completion timing.


Before I get started, here is the ingredients for the Glaze I used near the end of the smokes (about the last hour):

*Glaze:*
Brown Sugar-------------------------1/2 Cup
Maple Syrup--------------------------1/3 Cup
Ground Mustard-----------------------1/2 tsp
Ground Cinnamon---------------------1/4 tsp
Ground Ginger------------------------1/8 tsp
Ground Cloves------------------------1/8 tsp
Ground Nutmeg-----------------------1/8 tsp

Heat in Microwave, and stir well.

*OK--Here we go----First Two Hams*

The following is how I did it, but other ways are fine. These are all only suggestions.

Remove first two Hams from store wrapping, rinse well, and trim most of the exterior fat from the Hams (save fat trimmings).
Make cuts in surface of Hams, about 1/4" to 1/2" deep, all around the Ham, with openings of cuts pointing upward to catch basting juices.
Pat Hams dry, and place each one on it's own wire drying rack, in it's own foil pan.
This time I put both Hams in position #3 in my MES 40, and I put all of the fat trimmings on another rack, in position #1, above the Hams.
The fat will drip down and baste the Hams.

*Here is how my times & temps went *(Time to eat Easter Dinner was to be 4:30 PM):
7:00-----------Preheat to 150˚.
7:30-----------Put Hams & fat in position.
8:00-----------Fill AMNPS with Hickory Pellets, and light one end.
8:30-----------Put AMNPS on bottom bars, to left of chip drawer.
8:30-----------Also bump heat up to 200˚.
9:00-----------Internal Temps----48˚/50˚
10:00---------IT----65˚/70˚
11:00---------IT----88˚/96˚
12:00---------IT----106˚/112˚
12:30---------IT----113˚/118˚-----Getting done too early---Cut heat back to 180˚.
1:00-----------IT----118˚/123˚
2:00-----------IT----124˚/129˚
3:00-----------IT----129˚/131˚-------Apply Glaze to Hams----And----Bump heat to 275˚.
4:00-----------IT----133˚/138˚-------Reset Heat to 100˚.
4:15-----------IT----136˚/140˚---------Pull Hams.
4:30-----------Slice and eat.




First two victims:








Size and price:







What it said on the Hams. So Minimum IT would be 130°:







Prepping first two Hams---Removing Fat, and Scoring Hams:







Fill AMNPS with Hickory, and light one end:







Ready to go:







Our Easter Table---Men's end:







Our Easter Table---Ladys' end:







This guy got wrapped in plastic wrap, and went to meat fridge to await the next two Hams:









*The Other Two Hams* (3 days later due to high winds)


I did all the same Prep-work as I did with the first two Hams, except this time I punched holes in a couple of small foil pans, and put the fat trimmings in them.
That way when the fat pieces get smaller while basting the Hams, the pieces don't fall through the racks, all over my smoker (see Pics).
I also didn't have a time set for finishing, so with these two, I'm going to set it at 200˚, and keep it there until the last hour.

After eating one of the first two Hams, and finding them to be the best Hams we have ever eaten, no other changes will be made at this time.

*Here we go with the second two Hams:*
7:00-----------Preheat to 170˚
7:30-----------Put Hams on position #3, with Fat in small perforated pans, above Hams for basting.
7:30-----------Also fill AMNPS with Hickory Pellets, and light one end.
8:00-----------Bump heat up to 200˚, and put AMNPS on bars in bottom of MES 40, on left side.
9:00-----------Internal Temp----52˚/57˚
10:00---------IT----73˚/81˚
11:00---------IT----97˚/104˚
12:00---------IT----111˚/117˚
1:00-----------IT----126˚/129˚
1:30-----------IT----131˚/135˚--------Apply Glaze to Hams, and Bump Heat Up To 275˚.
2:00-----------IT----135˚/138˚--------Reset Heat to 100˚.
2:30-----------IT----140˚/143˚--------Kill power---Leave door open for awhile----Pull Hams and bring in to cool.

Then I left them cool down to about 100˚ IT, wrapped them in plastic wrap & put in my meat fridge with the one I put in there 3 days earlier.

Then on the following day, I carved the 3 Hams into chunks, and sliced into 1/4" slices.
Then Vacuum packed, dated, and put in freezer.

Enjoy the rest of my Pics,
Bear


The Next Two Victims:







All prepped and ready to go:







Holes punched in small pans for fat to melt through & baste Hams below:







Waited 3 days for wind to die down, and still had to put tarp up to block wind:







Perfect Thin Smoke coming from my top vent:







#3 and #4 Hams ready to pull. Note fat above in pans---Fat is nearly spent:







Making a Sammy, with Ham from the first Ham, while smoking #3 and #4 Hams.
Also getting rid of a leftover hamburger roll:







Better look at a nice little Ham Sammy snack:







Ten-Hut!!---OK Guys Fall in to get sliced!!!!----Dress it up!!!----Dress it up!!!







Back two plates are slices for Sammies and "Ham & Eggs", and front two are for two future batches of Ham, beans, and taters:







Ready for the freezer. Two packs are for Ham & Beans.
The other 12 packs are enough for about 6 Sammies each.
That means the last 3 Hams are good for about 70 Sammies, plus 2 big batches of Ham & Beans.
Not bad for $30, plus seasonings & vacuum bags, not counting the first Ham that the 4 of us consumed in three days.


----------



## pops6927 (May 28, 2013)

A whole lotta cured and smoked pig goodness right there, Bear!  Great job on the double-smoking!  And, WOW! What added flavor it gives!  Super!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> A whole lotta cured and smoked pig goodness right there, Bear!  Great job on the double-smoking!  And, WOW! What added flavor it gives!  Super!


Thanks Pops!!!

I have always loved Double Smoked Ham, but for some reason mine are tastier than the ones I used to buy. LOL--And a whole lot cheaper!!!

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (May 28, 2013)

Ohhh that looks beautiful Bear!


----------



## fwismoker (May 28, 2013)

Looks great Bear... Yesterday my cousin brought over a cheap 5 dollar ham that he dug out of his freezer and asked me to smoke it.  I smoked it for an hour and then glazed it every hour or so with crushed pineapple, brown sugar and honey...smoked around 275 -300 on the drum to an IT of 145.

He was blown away and said it's the best ham he'd ever tasted.... which blows me away because it was one of those no skin small cheapo hams.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 28, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Ohhh that looks beautiful Bear!


Thank You Todd !!!

Bear


----------



## mossymo (May 28, 2013)

Nice step by step and great looking hams as usual Bear!


----------



## dward51 (May 28, 2013)

Looks great Bear!!! 

I love a double smoked ham. The flavor you get from them is wonderful


----------



## fwismoker (May 28, 2013)

dward51 said:


> Looks great Bear!!!
> 
> I love a double smoked ham. The flavor you get from them is wonderful


They are, it makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## woodcutter (May 28, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Woodcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh that looks beautiful Bear!
> ...


I shared this one to my facebook page.


----------



## pc farmer (May 28, 2013)

WOW  that looks awesome. 

You give so much good info.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Looks great Bear... Yesterday my cousin brought over a cheap 5 dollar ham that he dug out of his freezer and asked me to smoke it.  I smoked it for an hour and then glazed it every hour or so with crushed pineapple, brown sugar and honey...smoked around 275 -300 on the drum to an IT of 145.
> 
> He was blown away and said it's the best ham he'd ever tasted.... which blows me away because it was one of those no skin small cheapo hams.


Thanks FWI !!!

Try it at lower temps & longer time, and you'll like it even more.

Bear


MossyMO said:


> Nice step by step and great looking hams as usual Bear!


Thanks Marty!!!

Bear


dward51 said:


> Looks great Bear!!!
> 
> I love a double smoked ham. The flavor you get from them is wonderful


Thank You Dave!!

Anyone who never tasted a Double Smoked Ham has no idea what they're missing.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 29, 2013)

Looking mighty good Bear, Great thread.  Thanks' for taking the time.

Tom


----------



## roller (May 29, 2013)

Bear as soon as I saw the picture I knew it had to be yours..Great job !


----------



## foamheart (May 29, 2013)

Dang Those look good!  I believe I would have breakfast more than once a day with that ham around. I am going to either have to ration my visits to this site or start doing more of my own yardwork! LOL

Great job Bear


----------



## disco (May 29, 2013)

I have to try this. I have just ordered an AMNPS and they have advised it shipped. This will be one of my first efforts with it. Thanks for the instructional post and the inspiration.


----------



## bad santa (May 29, 2013)

Love smoked hams and those all look great Bear, thanks for sharing the pics and the info.


----------



## driedstick (May 29, 2013)

Looks great Bear I love doing double smoked hams Kids say never put one in the oven again.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2013)

c farmer said:


> WOW  that looks awesome.
> 
> You give so much good info.


Thank You Farmer !!!

Bear


Mr T 59874 said:


> Looking mighty good Bear, Great thread.  Thanks' for taking the time.
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom!!

Bear


Roller said:


> Bear as soon as I saw the picture I knew it had to be yours..Great job !


LOL---You know my M.O., eh???

Thanks Buddy!!

Bear


----------



## turnandburn (May 29, 2013)

Very nice Bear!!...i wish i could have ham like that in my house..the wife doesnt like ham at all, so itd be a waste for me to get a ham like that..and i can never find a small enough one for just me. since she doesnt do ham, we always have plenty of turkey around, and im definitely one to complain about smoked bird!! haaha


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 29, 2013)

Looks really good Bear! I have to admit I have never double smoked a Ham! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I was going to get one during the holidays, but we didn't have enough freezer space 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's on my list of things to do. Wonder if ham goes on sale in the summer!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2013)

Great post, a smoke lover's dream - Double Smoked Ham...Mmmmm


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Dang Those look good!  I believe I would have breakfast more than once a day with that ham around. I am going to either have to ration my visits to this site or start doing more of my own yardwork! LOL
> 
> Great job Bear


Thanks FH !!!

Makes Great Sammies---Hot or Cold!!!

Bear


Disco said:


> I have to try this. I have just ordered an AMNPS and they have advised it shipped. This will be one of my first efforts with it. Thanks for the instructional post and the inspiration.


Thank You Disco!!!

Bear


Bad Santa said:


> Love smoked hams and those all look great Bear, thanks for sharing the pics and the info.


Thanks Bad Santa!!

Bear


----------



## drakin (May 29, 2013)

WOW...that is awesome.

I gota try this.

Thanks!!


----------



## corndog (May 29, 2013)

Bear, 
Wow, those hams look delicious! Thanks for the how to. This smokin' sistah is going to try it out soon!

Take care


----------



## smoke slinger (May 30, 2013)

Hey Bear those are some darn good looking hams, look mighty tasty and already got me hungry......lol....... all I would need is some hash browns and eggs to go with that ham.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 30, 2013)

Looks great and I like the Glaze ingredients...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2013)

driedstick said:


> Looks great Bear I love doing double smoked hams Kids say never put one in the oven again.


Thanks!!!

Sounds like Highly Intelligent Kids!!!

Bear


TurnandBurn said:


> Very nice Bear!!...i wish i could have ham like that in my house..the wife doesnt like ham at all, so itd be a waste for me to get a ham like that..and i can never find a small enough one for just me. since she doesnt do ham, we always have plenty of turkey around, and im definitely one to complain about smoked bird!! haaha


Thanks T & B !!!

Gotta fax machine???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks really good Bear! I have to admit I have never double smoked a Ham!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Sailor!!

Around here they go on sale now & then, but the only time I got it nailed down is Easter & maybe Christmas.

Bear


oldschoolbbq said:


> Great post, a smoke lover's dream - Double Smoked Ham...Mmmmm


Thanks Buddy!!

Bear


----------



## seenred (May 30, 2013)

Nice, Bear!  Thanks for sharing, and as always a great and detailed post!

Red


----------



## chef willie (May 30, 2013)

Looking good as always there Bear...makes me wanna do another one, hopefully it won't take 2 years...LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2013)

Drakin said:


> WOW...that is awesome.
> 
> I gota try this.
> 
> Thanks!!


Thank You Drakin!!

Bear


Corndog said:


> Bear,
> Wow, those hams look delicious! Thanks for the how to. This smokin' sistah is going to try it out soon!
> 
> Take care


Thanks Corndog!!!

Go for it---You'll love it!!!

Bear


smoke slinger said:


> Hey Bear those are some darn good looking hams, look mighty tasty and already got me hungry......lol....... all I would need is some hash browns and eggs to go with that ham.


Thank You Slinger!!!

Yup Hash browns & Eggs would be perfect !!

Bear


----------



## Dutch (May 30, 2013)

Dang, Bear! I see this thread and get a MAJOR hankering for a ham sammie and all I have for lunch is soup.  This is for sure going on my To-Do list! 

Great "How-to" as always!


----------



## suie (May 30, 2013)

Wow, it would never have occurred to me to double smoke a ham but from all the comments it sounds like it's definitely worth it. Next time I see Ham on sale I'm going to give this a try.

As always, your posts are so wonderfully detailed and easy to follow, thanks Bear!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great and I like the Glaze ingredients...JJ


Thank You Jimmy!!!

Bear


SeenRed said:


> Nice, Bear!  Thanks for sharing, and as always a great and detailed post!
> 
> Red


Thanks Red!!

Bear


Dutch said:


> Dang, Bear! I see this thread and get a MAJOR hankering for a ham sammie and all I have for lunch is soup.  This is for sure going on my To-Do list!
> 
> Great "How-to" as always!


Thanks Dutch!!

I Appreciate It !!!

Bear


----------



## wes w (May 30, 2013)

Bear, this looks awesome.   I keep adding stuff to my to-do-list.   I'll never get around to trying something twice.

Question.  Do you just baste it the one time or a couple times the last hour?

Thanks for posting this.   Can't wait to try it


----------



## disco (May 30, 2013)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, Bear. Did you have the smoke running the whole time the ham was in the smoker, even after putting on the glaze? Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Nice, Bear!  Thanks for sharing, and as always a great and detailed post!
> 
> Red


Thanks Red!!!

Bear


Chef Willie said:


> Looking good as always there Bear...makes me wanna do another one, hopefully it won't take 2 years...LOL


Thanks Willie!!!

Get on it, Buddy!!!

Bear


----------



## yoder ay heehoo (May 31, 2013)

Those look awesome Bear!  I am adding this to my list of things to do when my smoker gets here.   You have no idea how helpful the step by step instructions and pictures are for a total new guy like me, thats exactly why I love looking around on these forums.  Keep em coming!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-Adam-


----------



## retired lawman (May 31, 2013)

I wanted to do a ham for Easter, but the boss had never seen or heard of doing one, so maybe after checking this out, I can get an OK?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2013)

Suie said:


> Wow, it would never have occurred to me to double smoke a ham but from all the comments it sounds like it's definitely worth it. Next time I see Ham on sale I'm going to give this a try.
> 
> As always, your posts are so wonderfully detailed and easy to follow, thanks Bear!!


Thanks Suie!!!

This stuff is awesome!!

The last time, I couldn't do one, so we bought a Double Smoked Ham from the place we used to get them from.

It was $60 for an 18 pound Ham & not near as good as the ones I Double Smoke!!

Bear


Wes W said:


> Bear, this looks awesome.   I keep adding stuff to my to-do-list.   I'll never get around to trying something twice.
> 
> Question.  Do you just baste it the one time or a couple times the last hour?
> 
> Thanks for posting this.   Can't wait to try it


I only do it the one time, on account of opening the door, but you could do it 2 or 3 times.

Bear


Disco said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, Bear. Did you have the smoke running the whole time the ham was in the smoker, even after putting on the glaze? Thanks.


Not a stupid question, but I'll give you the same answer I always give------I put smoke on everything all the time, except when it's foiled.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2013)

Yoder Ay HeeHoo said:


> Those look awesome Bear!  I am adding this to my list of things to do when my smoker gets here.   You have no idea how helpful the step by step instructions and pictures are for a total new guy like me, thats exactly why I love looking around on these forums.  Keep em coming!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You, Adam!!!

I like to make it easy for Newbies, and I use my own Step by Steps every time I do a repeat smoke.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2013)

Retired Lawman said:


> I wanted to do a ham for Easter, but the boss had never seen or heard of doing one, so maybe after checking this out, I can get an OK?


Better check with Lily, over at the Birdcage!!!  She'll let you!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## famous ticketz (Jun 2, 2013)

awesome-ness


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2013)

Famous Ticketz said:


> awesome-ness


Thank You Ticketz !!!

Bear


----------



## matt22556 (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks amazing!! Great job! This is next on my list, and thanks for the step by step.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2013)

Matt22556 said:


> Looks amazing!! Great job! This is next on my list, and thanks for the step by step.


Thanks Matt----Any questions, just yell !!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Aug 13, 2013)

I've made this recipe and it is incredible. I would have never thought of smoking a ham again. The result was a level of smoke flavour that was wonderful and the glaze is a delight.

I served the ham at a Toastmasters get together at my home to rave reviews. When I invited people to take some food home, the little bit of leftover ham disappeared immediately.

Thanks to Bear and others on this forum, my friends foolishly think I know how to smoke!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2013)

Disco said:


> I've made this recipe and it is incredible. I would have never thought of smoking a ham again. The result was a level of smoke flavour that was wonderful and the glaze is a delight.
> 
> I served the ham at a Toastmasters get together at my home to rave reviews. When I invited people to take some food home, the little bit of leftover ham disappeared immediately.
> 
> ...


Thank You Disco!!!

You do know how to smoke!!

You've been putting out some Awesome food & Great threads!!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Aug 14, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Disco!!!
> 
> You do know how to smoke!!
> 
> ...


Har. If so, it is only because of great members on this forum.

Thanks, Bear.


----------



## bajafish (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm impressed !! nice self basting setup. Have sent this out to my "smokin buddys".Nice details and pics.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2013)

Bajafish said:


> I'm impressed !! nice self basting setup. Have sent this out to my "smokin buddys". Nice details and pics.


Thank You!!

I hope you mean the method I used in the lower (second) two Hams, with the fat in the pans.

With the first method, the fat pieces shrivel up & fall through the grills.

Bear


----------



## motorhead (Aug 15, 2013)

I gotta ask - what happened to those crispy bits up above that had the fat rendered out? Ham and Navy Beans?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2013)

Motorhead said:


> I gotta ask - what happened to those crispy bits up above that had the fat rendered out? Ham and Navy Beans?


LOL----Various:

Some in Baked Beans.

Some in Ham & Wax Beans & Taters.

Some I just gnawed on awhile.

Very Tasty with all that Hickory Smoke!!!

Bear


----------



## sandlapper (Aug 16, 2013)

Have you done this with fresh cut hams?


----------



## rtbbq2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Very nicely done Bear.......Makes me hungry.......


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2013)

Sandlapper said:


> Have you done this with fresh cut hams?


I don't personally cure my own Hams, and if you just smoke a fresh Ham, like I did here, it would be just like pulled Pork from a Pork Butt.

I've been thinking about cutting a Fresh Ham into 3" thicknesses, and curing & smoking them to 145*-150*, and slicing it, but I get such good prices for these cheap Smoked Hams, and by doing this to them it makes them taste better than $4 a pound Hams.

Bear


----------



## sandlapper (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Bear, I agree with you re: the fresh ham. I look forward to trying your method and glaze. We have a supermarket here in Columbia that occasionally puts on a sale fo the precooked hams for $.99/ pound. so I hope soon to get that bargain again!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2013)

Sandlapper said:


> Thanks Bear, I agree with you re: the fresh ham. I look forward to trying your method and glaze. We have a supermarket here in Columbia that occasionally puts on a sale fo the precooked hams for $.99/ pound. so I hope soon to get that bargain again!


Been a couple years since that price around here.

Cheapest sale price here would be around Easter, for Butt end $1.49, and Shank end $1.29. The rest of the year is between $1.69 & $2.19 for the same Cheap Hams.

Bear


----------



## bugz13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Bear, Thanks for the post... the hams look fantastic. You've inspired me to give this a go.

Cheers, Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2013)

bugz13 said:


> Bear, Thanks for the post... the hams look fantastic. You've inspired me to give this a go.
> 
> Cheers, Tom


Thank You, Bugz !!!

Glad you like it !!

Bear


----------



## sandlapper (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone experienced in using corn cobs for smoking hams etc. We have had a bountiful crop of great silver queen corn this year;  I have saved and dried the cobs hoping to use them smoking ham or even perhaps some salmon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2013)

Sandlapper said:


> Anyone experienced in using corn cobs for smoking hams etc. We have had a bountiful crop of great silver queen corn this year;  I have saved and dried the cobs hoping to use them smoking ham or even perhaps some salmon.


Check this thread out. Pay special attention to anything "Pops" says:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-recall-about-your-dad-smoking-with-corn-cobs

Bear


----------



## sandlapper (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks so much... I had the occasion to visit Saigon and surrounding places twice- 1967 & 70!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2013)

Sandlapper said:


> Thanks so much... I had the occasion to visit Saigon and surrounding places twice- 1967 & 70!


Nice Place, huh? Got to Saigon once.

Welcome Home !!!

Bear


----------



## mbarys (Aug 18, 2013)

Awesome recipe. Just got the MES 40 Friday and did an awesome pork butt and now a ham today. Can't wait to taste it!


----------



## motorhead (Aug 18, 2013)

Well played, Sir!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2013)

mbarys said:


> Awesome recipe. Just got the MES 40 Friday and did an awesome pork butt and now a ham today. Can't wait to taste it!


Thanks!!

Sounds Great !!!

Be watching for your threads, and don't forget the Qview!!

Bear


Motorhead said:


> Well played, Sir!


Thank You!

Bear


----------



## roller (Aug 19, 2013)

I`m Ham hungry !!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2013)

Roller said:


> I`m Ham hungry !!!!!


LOL---That's because you're a little like me----Always Hungry!!!

Bear


----------



## goodbeer (Oct 8, 2013)

Did a ham on Sunday, turned out great!  Very easy thanks to the Qview and good instructions.  Next time I may play with the ingredients in the glaze just to try something different.  Am seriously considering doing ham for Xmas.

I do have a question for BearCarver, I noticed gravy in your pics, was it made from the drippings from the hams?  I love ham gravy!

I had never had a double smoked ham before Sunday so I did not know what to expect regarding taste.  Should I have notice a significant difference in taste or should it be subtle?  To me it was subtle.  I smoked a 7lb. ham for 6 hours using AMNTS with a mix of hickory and cherry pellets.

Thanks for the great Qview and recipe it makes it a lot easier for us folks who have only been smoking for a short while!

I need to learn to take pictures, so I can post them!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2013)

goodbeer said:


> Did a ham on Sunday, turned out great!  Very easy thanks to the Qview and good instructions.  Next time I may play with the ingredients in the glaze just to try something different.  Am seriously considering doing ham for Xmas.
> 
> I do have a question for BearCarver, I noticed gravy in your pics, was it made from the drippings from the hams?  I love ham gravy!
> 
> ...


Thank You GB !!!

Yes, Mrs Bear uses the drippings + Corn Starch + Very Little Water to make Awesome Ham Gravy. I never paid attention to how much of what.

To me the difference is more than subtle, but I use straight Hickory Pellets.

I think if you had a regular smoked Ham right next to a Double Smoked Ham, you would notice more than a subtle difference.

I'm glad you had good success with one of my Step by Steps!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2014)

With Easter Bearing Down On Us, I figured I should bump this up.

It's an easy way to make Super Tasting Double Smoked Ham in a Short Time.

Bear

See the beginning of this thread for how easy it is:


----------



## foamheart (Apr 17, 2014)

I see the ham shanks are on sale here today....... had already thought about it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> I see the ham shanks are on sale here today....... had already thought about it.


That's another thing Great about Double Smoking this way-----You could actually get the cheap pre-cooked & smoked Ham on Easter morning, and Double Smoke it in time for Easter Dinner, and it's Awesome!!

Best Hams I ever ate!!

Bear


----------



## suie (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm planning on doing this on Sunday, in fact! Since I'll be using the miniWSM I won't have a way of putting the fat on an upper rack, but otherwise will be following these directions very closely. I can' wait!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2014)

Suie said:


> I'm planning on doing this on Sunday, in fact! Since I'll be using the miniWSM I won't have a way of putting the fat on an upper rack, but otherwise will be following these directions very closely. I can' wait!!


That's Great---You'll love it !!!

I guess your mini comes back to heat pretty quick after opening, so you can probably baste it a few times.

Just Yell if you have any questions!!

Bear


----------



## suie (Apr 18, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great---You'll love it !!!
> 
> I guess your mini comes back to heat pretty quick after opening, so you can probably baste it a few times.
> 
> ...


Yeah the mini should do fine to open for some basting, and it sounds like the weather will be perfect. 

I do have one question, since you offered. :) Since I can't do the drip basting, would you recommend just scoring the fat on the ham, rather than removing it? 

Thanks!

Suie


----------



## friesian rain (Apr 18, 2014)

Looks perfectly delicious !  Thanks for sharing the info and pics !


----------



## ljumstot9718 (Apr 18, 2014)

Bearcarver, that looks amazing, I have a ham in the fridge just begging to be smoked, may have to try this. Thanks again for your advice on my lack of smoke flavor, I believe we have decided which route to take to remedy the issue. Happy Easter!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2014)

Suie said:


> Yeah the mini should do fine to open for some basting, and it sounds like the weather will be perfect.
> 
> I do have one question, since you offered. :) Since I can't do the drip basting, would you recommend just scoring the fat on the ham, rather than removing it?
> 
> ...


Suie,

Below is a Twin Ham Double Smoke I did, before I was putting the trimmed fat above the Hams.

If you look at the first few lines I wrote, you'll see that I said I cut the skin off the top & some of the fat, but I said I should have cut more fat off first.

So I would recommend you trim the fat down to less than 1/2" thick, and then cut a cross hatch through the fat, to the meat, so smoke & basting juices can get into the red meat.

I also often make those cuts completely around the Ham (horizontally), instead of crosshatch, so when the cracks open up, there won't be any vertical cuts for the juice to run down through.

Link:


> *Double Smoked Ham Twins*


Bear


----------



## suie (Apr 18, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Suie,
> 
> Below is a Twin Ham Double Smoke I did, before I was putting the trimmed fat above the Hams.
> 
> ...


Okay, got it...thanks. Those hams really are beautiful!!

Sue


----------



## foamheart (Apr 18, 2014)

Suie said:


> Okay, got it...thanks. Those hams really are beautiful!!
> 
> Sue


If you don't have one, drop by the Hardware store and get a "utility Knife". The kind with the adjustable razor blade type blade. Its the bee's knees when scoring.


----------



## suie (Apr 18, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> If you don't have one, drop by the Hardware store and get a "utility Knife". The kind with the adjustable razor blade type blade. Its the bee's knees when scoring.


Ah, I think I know just the kind you mean, and do have one. Thanks!


----------



## bobbyq (Apr 18, 2014)

*Thank you so much for the step by step lesson!*


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2014)

Suie said:


> Okay, got it...thanks. Those hams really are beautiful!!
> 
> Sue


Thank You!!

Bear


Foamheart said:


> If you don't have one, drop by the Hardware store and get a "utility Knife". The kind with the adjustable razor blade type blade. Its the bee's knees when scoring.


LOL----Gotta clean the Drywall dust off of it first !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2014)

BOBBYQ said:


> *Thank you so much for the step by step lesson!*


I'm Glad you like it, Bobby!!

Thank You,

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh yeah baby! Smoking a ham tomorrow! Butcher gave me a Smithfield shank, .99/lb!  I am thinking it must have come off a hippopotamus!!!

I'm having hippopotamus for Easter,

Only hippopotamus will do....... !!

Anyone tell me what a buffet ham is? Well besides 26 pounds? LOL... is it pressed ham parts and pieces?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Oh yeah baby! Smoking a ham tomorrow! Butcher gave me a Smithfield shank, .99/lb!  I am thinking it must have come off a hippopotamus!!!
> 
> I'm having hippopotamus for Easter,
> 
> ...


Love me a Good Old Fashion Hippo-Ham----Don't tell Leah!!

I think a Buffet Ham is a Ham either already sliced or a nice oval shape for slicing for a buffet or sandwiches. Like I said---"I think".

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Apr 19, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Love me a Good Old Fashion Hippo-Ham----Don't tell Leah!!
> 
> I think a Buffet Ham is a Ham either already sliced or a nice oval shape for slicing for a buffet or sandwiches. Like I said---"I think".
> 
> Bear


This thing is a big as the old medicine balls we used in the gym and about as heavy too!  Sooner or later I will have to thaw it so I can actually see. But I'll have to wait for something like feeding all the next hurricane's first responders....LOL Maybe have a returning home buffet for the Local guard. Since its an MP battalion they always get called...... LOL


----------



## vstyn (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice job! I never thought to try using the the ham and smoking it. Again, I looks great!


----------



## upsman (Apr 19, 2014)

looks awesome!  













smiley drooling hungry.png



__ upsman
__ Apr 19, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2014)

vstyn said:


> Nice job! I never thought to try using the the ham and smoking it. Again, I looks great!


Thanks!!

It's so easy, and everybody that tries it says it's the best they ever had!!

Cheap---Easy---Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2014)

upsman said:


> looks awesome!


Thank You!!

Bear


----------



## suie (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh man, this was sooo good! Had to change plans at the last minute as the ham didn't fit in the mini. So it got some open air smoke while I fired up my other smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The extra smokiness was so nice, and the glaze is delicious!! Thanks again for posting Bear, I highly recommend this recipe!













ham.jpg



__ suie
__ Apr 20, 2014


----------



## nozzleman (Apr 20, 2014)

looks really good there Bear, double smoked ham is a favorite of mine. I have a $5 ham that I picked up after Christmas waiting to get the treatment.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2014)

Suie said:


> Oh man, this was sooo good! Had to change plans at the last minute as the ham didn't fit in the mini. So it got some open air smoke while I fired up my other smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Suie!!!

I'm real glad you liked it !!   Your nice comments make my Day!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## boneslides (Apr 21, 2014)

Bear...I tried your recipe on Easter and all I can say is AWESOME!!!!  The ham was beautiful and absolutely delicious!!  I was a little leery about rendering the excess fat in a pan above the ham and letting it "baste"...thought I would have a huge mess to clean up (excuse my newbieness...I should've known you would not lead me astray
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).  But the glaze...ohhhh, the glaze...an absolute thing of beauty...and deliciousness!!!!  This was our third attempt at smoking meat and by far, our most successful thus far!

Thank you so much for the step by step directions and the pictures!  It was easy and delicious!!! You da man!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2014)

Boneslides said:


> Bear...I tried your recipe on Easter and all I can say is AWESOME!!!!  The ham was beautiful and absolutely delicious!!  I was a little leery about rendering the excess fat in a pan above the ham and letting it "baste"...thought I would have a huge mess to clean up (excuse my newbieness...I should've known you would not lead me astray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You So Much Bones!!!

That's 2 guys in a row who really made my Day!!!

I really appreciate hearing that !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## phillipfrench (Apr 21, 2014)

Fantastic! I did my Easter ham this way yesterday and this will be my go to method from now on! Thanks, great ham!


----------



## lance56 (Apr 22, 2014)

I wish we could get hams that cheap in Australia. One that size would cost nearly $50. Only a little bit jealous.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2014)

phillipfrench said:


> Fantastic! I did my Easter ham this way yesterday and this will be my go to method from now on! Thanks, great ham!


That's Great !!!  Glad you liked it !!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2014)

Lance56 said:


> I wish we could get hams that cheap in Australia. One that size would cost nearly $50. Only a little bit jealous.


Ours are usually $2 per pound or more.

It's only around the Holidays that they have Shank & Butt Ends cheap.

Bear


----------



## old bones (Apr 23, 2014)

Chalk up another one for the Bear…  I was going to do a “Q” but I thought I’d put the credit where credit is due…      I had this link bookmarked for several years now and finally had to buy one of them store bought hams so I thought I’d double smoke like the Bear did…   The only thing I did different was I used Turbindo Sugar and I took the ham up to 145º degrees like he did in one of his other links.   I also put the pork trimmings in a pie tin that had several holes in it and let that drip on to the ham.  here had to be a reason this link keeps poping up and now I know why..   This was the best Easter Ham ever...

I think the picture says it all..  Yep!  It taste as good as it looks..

Finger Licking Good for sure….  Thanks Bear!!  Thumbs Up














Ham008.jpg



__ old bones
__ Apr 23, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2014)

Old Bones said:


> Chalk up another one for the Bear… I was going to do a “Q” but I thought I’d put the credit where credit is due… I had this link bookmarked for several years now and finally had to buy one of them store bought hams so I thought I’d double smoke like the Bear did… The only thing I did different was I used Turbindo Sugar and I took the ham up to 145º degrees like he did in one of his other links. I also put the pork trimmings in a pie tin that had several holes in it and let that drip on to the ham. here had to be a reason this link keeps poping up and now I know why.. This was the best Easter Ham ever...
> 
> I think the picture says it all.. Yep! It taste as good as it looks..
> 
> Finger Licking Good for sure…. Thanks Bear!!


Thank You Very Much Bones!!!

Yup, I usually take Pork to 145*, but these had a tag that came with them, that said 130* was enough. That was a little lower than I wanted to go, so I removed the 4 of them at 136*, 140*, 140*, and 143*. Wouldn't even hurt to go to 150, but not necessary.

Thanks for letting me know of your success-----That makes my Day!!!

Bear


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 23, 2014)

Is the bearcarver way patented? ...because it looks my hams i've done for years. ;)     looks nice


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2014)

FWIsmoker said:


> Is the bearcarver way patented? ...because it looks my hams i've done for years. ;)     looks nice


LOL

Not Patented, just first to post this way & make it easy for all to follow. Everyone seems to like it. It's actually very easy.

I never saw your Double Smoked Ham post. Gotta Link?

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't think you can patent that unless you have a special type device or secret ingredients. Bearcarver is just being his usual helpful self, especially to the new members and old members looking for ways to prepare and smoke different things. I am quit sure when I look through his Step by Steps I will find thing similar or exactly the way I have done it for 40 years, only difference is he took the time to write it down in detail and with pictures for everyone to enjoy.   Thanks again Bear, I used your glaze on my Easter Ham and was GREAT !!!!

Gary S


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 24, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL
> 
> Not Patented, just first to post this way & make it easy for all to follow. Everyone seems to like it. It's actually very easy.
> 
> ...


Sorry John no post, the "bearcarver way" label just made me wonder if it was a special process and i see it is.   Good looking ham like i said...The  elaborate time table of the lighting of the pellets etc... made me think it was it was something i should check out.    My old hams i just lit some charcoal, added wood chunks, scored the ham and glazed.... It was nothing as fancy as yours.  I took notes so my next one is better.   Thanks for the break down.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 24, 2014)

FWIsmoker said:


> Sorry John no post, the "bearcarver way" label just made me wonder if it was a special process and i see it is.   Good looking ham like i said...The  elaborate time table of the lighting of the pellets etc... made me think it was it was something i should check out.    My old hams i just lit some charcoal, added wood chunks, scored the ham and glazed.... It was nothing as fancy as yours.  I took notes so my next one is better.   Thanks for the break down.


But this has the Special Official BearCarver seal of approval......... That carries a lot of weight.  Bear got his S&it together, he just can't lift it anymore...... <Chuckles>


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> But this has the Special Official BearCarver seal of approval......... That carries a lot of weight.  Bear got his S&it together, he just can't lift it anymore...... <Chuckles>


LOL-----Thanks Buddy!!!

I used to be able to lift "Almost Anything"------ I can still lift anything, but now it's "Hardly Anything".

Bear


----------



## suie (Apr 24, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> But this has the Special Official BearCarver seal of approval......... That carries a lot of weight.  Bear got his S&it together, he just can't lift it anymore...... <Chuckles>


I agree that Bear's recipes always come out great! But, I gotta give you props too, for recommending the utility knife for scoring....worked like a charm!!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 24, 2014)

Suie said:


> I agree that Bear's recipes always come out great! But, I gotta give you props too, for recommending the utility knife for scoring....worked like a charm!!


Its the little things in life that cause the bottle neck for the big things. Take care of the little things and the big thing fall in place easier.

Easier is always a big hit with me as long as it doesn't come out of a pre-mixed box.


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 8, 2014)

Bear,  

I know this is an older post but I am doing a couple of these hams soon and have a few questions if you don't mind.

1.  I understand the directions state it is already cooked and only needs an internal temp of 130.  I saw your two separate posts with different processes and both were quite long based on when you needed them.  Are you going that long to obtain a better smoke flavor or to the desired temp?  I would think if you are going through a whole AMNPS that would get you about 8-12 hours of smoke?

2.  Any other pointers you can provide would be much appreciated!!

Thank you,
Tony


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2014)

exromenyer said:


> Bear,
> 
> I know this is an older post but I am doing a couple of these hams soon and have a few questions if you don't mind.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony!

 I usually take Pork to 145*, but these had a tag that came with them, that said 130* was enough. That was a little lower than I wanted to go, so I removed the 4 of them at 136*, 140*, 140*, and 143*. Wouldn't even hurt to go to 150, but not necessary.

As for how long I smoke, you guessed it, I use a light TBS, but I do it over many hours, because I am indeed a "Smoke Hound".

Remember-------Many hours of light TBS is a good thing, but A short time of heavy smoke is a bad thing.

PM me if you run into any questions when you do your Hams. I'll get back to you as soon as I see your question.

Bear


----------



## djstight (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm trying this. Great pics and explanation.


----------



## leefra (Dec 9, 2014)

Bear,
Excellent pics, excellent post, excellent food.
Thank you

Lee


----------



## suncitysmokin (Dec 9, 2014)

My first comment would be why do you start with an already cooked ham?  Won't the addition cooking dry the ham up?   Also most of the spiral sliced hams that you buy have the cut much deeper.  Does it make much of the difference as to how deep the cuts are?

Second is with all that ham that is left over, when can my wife and I come over to eat some?:):)............Bob


----------



## dublin chas (Dec 9, 2014)

I've been dying to try this so I finally bought two hams. 
I have followed your instructions so far and they look and smell great!!
I just put on the glaze, but forgot to take pictures. 
Should be done in an hour or so. I will post pictures then.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2014)

djstight said:


> I'm trying this. Great pics and explanation.


You'll love it !!

Everybody who tried it loves it.

Best Ham I ever had!

Bear


SunCitySmokin said:


> My first comment would be why do you start with an already cooked ham?  Won't the addition cooking dry the ham up?   Also most of the spiral sliced hams that you buy have the cut much deeper.  Does it make much of the difference as to how deep the cuts are?
> 
> Second is with all that ham that is left over, when can my wife and I come over to eat some?:):)............Bob


The only way to Double Smoke a Ham is to Smoke one that has already been smoked.

Smoking it again at my temps to an IT between 130° and 150° will not dry out a Ham.

The cuts I put in are to keep the juices from all running down to the bottom, not to get the outside juices into the center. It's already juicy inside the Ham..

I don't do Spiral cut Hams---No fat & tough skin, and if any Ham will ever dry up it will be a Spiral cut Ham.

You'll have to wait until I do a couple more---It's all gone.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2014)

Dublin Chas said:


> I've been dying to try this so I finally bought two hams.
> I have followed your instructions so far and they look and smell great!!
> I just put on the glaze, but forgot to take pictures.
> Should be done in an hour or so. I will post pictures then.


I'm done for the night, but I'll be back tomorrow morning to see how you did.

Bear


----------



## oldmisterbill (Dec 9, 2014)

Well Brother      I am amazed- I smoked what would be my last dehydrated - dull - dried up ham, that I smoked for thanksgiving. I was thankful that the family had no weapons.

                UPDATE!  I read this thread and told wifey "get me a ham quick- I'ma gonna try this again, only by the Bearcarver method. I love ham and can't wait to try it - I am hungry just lookin at it. And your idea of Sammy packaging will help our budget.   Great Job!!!  It will be a week or so but I can't wait.


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 9, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Hi Tony!
> I usually take Pork to 145*, but these had a tag that came with them, that said 130* was enough. That was a little lower than I wanted to go, so I removed the 4 of them at 136*, 140*, 140*, and 143*. Wouldn't even hurt to go to 150, but not necessary.
> 
> As for how long I smoke, you guessed it, I use a light TBS, but I do it over many hours, because I am indeed a "Smoke Hound".
> ...




Bear,

Thank you for the confirmation of what I asked.  I plan to do exactly what I stated, I just need to find a nice ham shank or two now.   Lastly, do you just do 2 at a time or have you attempted more than that?

Appreciate your insight and knowledge....it is always so helpful and I love your posts......

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## dublin chas (Dec 9, 2014)

So here are a few pictures of the hams I smoked.













image.jpg



__ dublin chas
__ Dec 9, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dublin chas
__ Dec 9, 2014







I wanted to try a spiral ham as well but didn't want it to get dry. 
I took the trimmings from the one ham and had it dripping over both hams. 
I liked being able to get the glaze between the spirals. 

They both turned out great!!
My wife loved it!

Thanks for sharing your recipe,

Charles


----------



## gary s (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey Bear, I just re-read for about the 5th time your Double smoked hams. I know I just did smoked turkeys, brisket and ribs, but those hams keep sticking in my mind if not before I will be doing your version of dbl. smoked ham. Heck I think I'll look at that post again

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2014)

Leefra said:


> Bear,
> Excellent pics, excellent post, excellent food.
> Thank you
> 
> Lee


Thank You Lee!!

Bear


exromenyer said:


> Bear,
> 
> Thank you for the confirmation of what I asked. I plan to do exactly what I stated, I just need to find a nice ham shank or two now. Lastly, do you just do 2 at a time or have you attempted more than that?
> 
> ...


Thank You Tony!

As you can see I had 4, but I only smoked 2 at a time, because of room in my smoker:

There isn't enough headspace to use all 4 grills, so I put the Hams on position #3, remove position #2 grill, and put the fat on position #1. Also I never use #4 because IMO it's too close to the heat.

I also smash the foil pan sides in a bit to allow more air space to travel around the Hams in their pans.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2014)

oldmisterbill said:


> Well Brother      I am amazed- I smoked what would be my last dehydrated - dull - dried up ham, that I smoked for thanksgiving. I was thankful that the family had no weapons.
> 
> UPDATE!  I read this thread and told wifey "get me a ham quick- I'ma gonna try this again, only by the Bearcarver method. I love ham and can't wait to try it - I am hungry just lookin at it. And your idea of Sammy packaging will help our budget.   Great Job!!!  It will be a week or so but I can't wait.


Thanks Mr Bill !!

You'll love it !

Don't let me miss it when you post it !

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2014)

Dublin Chas said:


> I wanted to try a spiral ham as well but didn't want it to get dry.
> I took the trimmings from the one ham and had it dripping over both hams.
> I liked being able to get the glaze between the spirals.
> 
> ...


Thanks Charles!!

That was a smart move sharing the fat from the regular Ham with the Spiral Ham without fat.

Glad you liked them!!

Bear


----------



## pilch (Dec 10, 2014)

Will ya look at this, here I am reading this post and haven't had a bite to eat today (morning 9:35) and the Bear throws this in my face.

The mouth was watering reading this one Bear, I just have one question for you. Whenever I buy brought ham (on the bone) and cut, vac and freeze it, it never tastes the same once it's thawed out any idea why?. How does yours stand up to being frozen?

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2014)

gary s said:


> Hey Bear, I just re-read for about the 5th time your Double smoked hams. I know I just did smoked turkeys, brisket and ribs, but those hams keep sticking in my mind if not before I will be doing your version of dbl. smoked ham. Heck I think I'll look at that post again
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

You got the same problem I got----I like looking at these pics too, but I like looking at my Prime Ribs even more.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


Pilch said:


> Will ya look at this, here I am reading this post and haven't had a bite to eat today (morning 9:35) and the Bear throws this in my face.
> 
> The mouth was watering reading this one Bear, I just have one question for you. Whenever I buy brought ham (on the bone) and cut, vac and freeze it, it never tastes the same once it's thawed out any idea why?. How does yours stand up to being frozen?
> 
> Cheers from Down Under


Thanks Pilch!!

Mine hold up great in the freezer.

The only thing I notice is the vacuum pack-freeze-thaw process seems to draw some salt and some moisture to the surface. 

I don't mind that myself, but if you do, you can give the pieces a quick rinse & pat them dry with paper towels & they're as good as new.

Bear


----------



## susieqz (Dec 11, 2014)

thank you ever so much. i'm trying fresh hams n i needed some rough guide to timing.

it's hard to get timing info cause everyone tells me to cook to IT. i do do that but need some idea of total times.

with your data i now knowi need to smoke on xmas eve, since i'm going to a higher  temp. ifi tried to start on the day, i woulda got screwed.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2014)

susieqz said:


> thank you ever so much. i'm trying fresh hams n i needed some rough guide to timing.
> 
> it's hard to get timing info cause everyone tells me to cook to IT. i do do that but need some idea of total times.
> 
> with your data i now knowi need to smoke on xmas eve, since i'm going to a higher  temp. ifi tried to start on the day, i woulda got screwed.


I don't do Fresh Hams, but make sure you take the IT to at least 145°.

What cure are you using?

Bear


----------



## susieqz (Dec 11, 2014)

bear, i'm using a varient of pop's n others.

1 gal water,

1 qt cider

4 cups raw brown sugar

7/8 cups salt

2 rounded tablespoons pink salt.

this is close to my regular brine, with extra salt n the nitrites.

according to what i've read, this amount of salt is normal, tho it seems high to me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2014)

susieqz said:


> bear, i'm using a varient of pop's n others.
> 
> 1 gal water,
> 
> ...


OK-----I just wanted to make sure you were using some type of cure.

Some Newbies think you can just throw a Fresh Ham in the smoker and low & slow it without any problems.

I don't do Fresh Hams, because my Double Smoked Hams come out better than any Ham I've ever had.

I also don't use Pink Salt or do I brine cure, so I can't approve or disprove your plan above.

Bear


----------



## susieqz (Dec 11, 2014)

thanks for the concern. at some point, i'll try your  double smoke way to compare the two.

i just really like doing stuff from scratch. i always get a fresh ham for xmas anyway, to cook it polish style in mushroom sauce.

it was 19 lbs tho, so i thot  a test with 1/2 was in order, since everything comes out better smoked. i was just gonna smoke it as a pork roast but this is more fun.

um, you can smoke a fresh ham at 225., just like any pork roast, but i'm not sure it's fatty enow to be as good as a butt. i just have a pellet smoker, so i can't cold smoke. when i'm rich, i'll get something that can. the idea of smoking for days has great appeal.

you can tell i'm a smoke fanatic because i don't usually use rubs or sauces. just the smoke is what i need.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2014)

susieqz said:


> thanks for the concern. at some point, i'll try your  double smoke way to compare the two.
> 
> i just really like doing stuff from scratch. i always get a fresh ham for xmas anyway, to cook it polish style in mushroom sauce.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're in good shape!!

And yes, you can smoke a Fresh Ham too, as long as you get it from 40° IT to 140° IT  (Danger Zone) in no longer than 4 hours, unless you don't inject it, probe it, or break the outer seal in any way before you start Smoke-cooking it.

Bear


----------



## susieqz (Dec 11, 2014)

bear, please explain?

usually i cook fresh ham in the oven at 325. if i smoke at 225, it will take lots longer to get done.

i was gonna smoke the other 1/2 at 225 because that seems to give lots of smoke taste. i smoke everything at 225.

are you saying i can't do this?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2014)

susieqz said:


> bear, please explain?
> 
> usually i cook fresh ham in the oven at 325. if i smoke at 225, it will take lots longer to get done.
> 
> ...


No---You can do this, but if you inject it before you start or temp probe it before you start, you have to treat it like ground meat, which means you have to get it from 40° IT to 140° IT in no longer than 4 hours.

If you don't inject it, and you don't insert a temp probe in the meat until 3 hours into the smoke, you don't have to worry about the 4 hour rule.

I never inject, and I wait until 3 hours is up to insert my probe (Sterilized), so I don't have to worry about it.

This is because the Nasties are on the outside of the meat, and if you inject or probe before you get the outside surface up to temp, you can drive the Nasties into the hunk of meat. And I wipe my probe off with an alcohol wipe to kill any Nasties on my probe.

Might sound like a PITA, but it really isn't.

Bear


----------



## susieqz (Dec 11, 2014)

thank you, bear. i've always just brined. i got this injector for the ham. i was gonna play with it on other foods.

i had no idea it could be so dangerous.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2014)

susieqz said:


> thank you, bear. i've always just brined.* i got this injector for the ham*. i was gonna play with it on other foods.
> 
> i had no idea it could be so dangerous.


I'm not talking about injecting cure----That's different !!!

Everything I said above has nothing to do with cured or curing meat. Curing eliminates the Danger zone issue.

I was talking about your mentioning doing a large "Fresh Ham"!!!  That's altogether different.

Bear


----------



## susieqz (Dec 12, 2014)

bear, i'll use it for the ham. i was thinking about injecting other meats with my brine, not cure.. mostly, i was thinking of injecting poultry with sweetened cider.

when you said it has to be treated like sausage, it sounds like a turkey might be iffy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2014)

susieqz said:


> bear, i'll use it for the ham. i was thinking about injecting other meats with my brine, not cure.. mostly, i was thinking of injecting poultry with sweetened cider.
> 
> when you said it has to be treated like sausage, it sounds like a turkey might be iffy.


No matter what you do to a Turkey, it should go from 40° to 140° in no longer than 4 hours, and then continued to get to 165° or more.

That's why those of us with Electric smokers don't smoke huge Turkeys & we don't recommend stuffing a Turkey before smoking.

Bear


----------



## susieqz (Dec 12, 2014)

define huge please. i have an 8 lb turkey breast. is there a problem there? what tempwould you smoke at?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2014)

susieqz said:


> define huge please. i have an 8 lb turkey breast. is there a problem there? what tempwould you smoke at?


I don't do Turkeys, but:

A Turkey Breast shouldn't be a problem, and I would use 225°, and 275° (my Max) at the end if it has skin on it.

This Thread used to be a "Step by Step" of how to Double Smoke a Ham.

Bear


----------



## fished (Dec 12, 2014)

Bear

Great read and great looking hams!  You have inspired my plans for a Christmas am.  We normally do turkey for Thanksgiving ad Ham for Christmas.  I prefer ham better, but the wife prefers turkey, so time I get ham.  Yours looks great.

Thanks
Ed


----------



## gary s (Dec 12, 2014)

Do both and make everybody happy,  both freeze well and make great leftovers 

Gary


----------



## everythingsmoke (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks Bear, I've always been careful about the 40 to 140 in 4 hr rule, but I didn't know that didn't apply if you didn't inject w a temp probe after 3 hrs.  I have the maverick 732 and just started out w the temp probe in at the start w my pork butts.  I'll wait for 3 hr into smoke now before inserting...tks for the info Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2014)

Fished said:


> Bear
> 
> Great read and great looking hams! You have inspired my plans for a Christmas am. We normally do turkey for Thanksgiving ad Ham for Christmas. I prefer ham better, but the wife prefers turkey, so time I get ham. Yours looks great.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed !!

Same thing at my house!!  I like Ham much more than Turkey. Mrs Bear prefers Turkey.

That's one of the reasons we go to our Son's house for Thanksgiving----That way he has to make it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


Everythingsmoke said:


> Thanks Bear, I've always been careful about the 40 to 140 in 4 hr rule, but I didn't know that didn't apply if you didn't inject w a temp probe after 3 hrs. I have the maverick 732 and just started out w the temp probe in at the start w my pork butts. I'll wait for 3 hr into smoke now before inserting...tks for the info Bear.


Yup----As long as you don't inject juices in, and you wait until 3 hours into the +200° smoke before inserting the temp probe (no puncturing through the surface), you don't have to  get it through the Zone in under 4 hours. It really doesn't take 3 hours, but why hurry.

Also----Many people don't do it but even though I wash my meat probe after every smoke, I still wipe the probe with an alcohol pad just before I insert it. They're cheap if you get a box of 250 at the drug store. That way no Nasties can ride the probe into the meat.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2014)

gary s said:


> Do both and make everybody happy,  both freeze well and make great leftovers
> 
> Gary


Exactly!!

Great leftovers from both---Awesome Sammies!!

Bear


----------



## dan skarr (Dec 14, 2014)

I wonder how much smoke I should use for a 10lb ham?  Should I smoke it the entire time or just a couple of hours?  I'm using chunk pieces, not an AMNPS.


----------



## tropigal08 (Dec 14, 2014)

We're breaking out in meat sweats here!! Just sampling my first double smoked ham and it's amazing. We can't stop eating it. I didn't glaze it as we have two friends who are diabetic and they will be partaking. Thanks for the instructions.


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 14, 2014)

Dan Skarr said:


> I wonder how much smoke I should use for a 10lb ham?  Should I smoke it the entire time or just a couple of hours?  I'm using chunk pieces, not an AMNPS.



If you look over bears instructions and from what I discussed with him,  he burns his AMNPS for the entire smoke and the key is TBS (thin blue smoke) and you should be fine.......

Exromenyer


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2014)

Dan Skarr said:


> I wonder how much smoke I should use for a 10lb ham?  Should I smoke it the entire time or just a couple of hours?  I'm using chunk pieces, not an AMNPS.


I smoke everything the same way:

I put smoke on the whole time the meat is in the smoker, except when it's wrapped in foil.

However I always use a light to medium amount of smoke. Light smoke for many hours is Great. Heavy smoke for even a short time is bad.

The good stuff is often called TBS----Thin Blue Smoke.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2014)

exromenyer said:


> If you look over bears instructions and from what I discussed with him, he burns his AMNPS for the entire smoke and the key is TBS (thin blue smoke) and you should be fine.......
> 
> Exromenyer


OOOOPS---I didn't see this comment  ----You got me right on!!

I could have saved wear & tear on my right index finger!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2014)

tropigal08 said:


> We're breaking out in meat sweats here!! Just sampling my first double smoked ham and it's amazing. We can't stop eating it. I didn't glaze it as we have two friends who are diabetic and they will be partaking. Thanks for the instructions.


Thank You for Posting!!

I'm glad you liked this!!

We've been eating Double Smoked Hams for about 30 years, but I've only been smoking my own for 4 years.

They are really expensive if you have to buy one, but so cheap if you get a cheap one & finish it yourself.

Plus mine are actually better tasting than the Double Smoked that I can buy.

Bear


----------



## pooch897 (Dec 21, 2014)

Any tips for reheating?     I have to smoke my ham today for Wednesday .   I plan to have some served cold and some hot.   Just don't want to dry it out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2014)

Pooch897 said:


> Any tips for reheating? I have to smoke my ham today for Wednesday . I plan to have some served cold and some hot. Just don't want to dry it out.


That's kinda out of my line:

All I ever do is Smoke it the second time to 145° or 150° shortly before serving. Then slice it for that Dinner. Then I freeze the leftovers (sliced) that we won't eat in the first week.

Then I only reheat it in small amounts as we eat it. I use the Nuk-u-later to heat it up, or flip it around a little in a frying pan. Sometimes we just eat it cold in or out of sandwiches too.

Bear


----------



## pooch897 (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah.  I planned on doing it the day of.  But have to work now.  I'm just gonna wing it.  Slice one to serve cold and heat the other some how.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2014)

Pooch897 said:


> Yeah. I planned on doing it the day of. But have to work now. I'm just gonna wing it. Slice one to serve cold and heat the other some how.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK----I was just at a Christmas Party this afternoon (My Wife's Family), and the only Ham they had was Cold Spiral Sliced. The Beer was Good though!!!

Bear


----------



## boomerangdave (Dec 22, 2014)

Hadn't seen this before. Glad someone posted something or I may have missed it. My wife bought two hams for Christmas even though we won't be home. She got one of her favorites from Wegmans (You know Wegman's, Bear, don't you?) The other came from Bottom Dollar and was cheap.

Well I am looking at the cheap one and wondering if I could smoke it. Out of the blue you answer my question without me asking. Now I wonder if it will work as well way over in East Allentown?

A follow up: now that I have looked into double smoking the ham I have seen some recommendations about soaking the ham in Dr Pepper first. It's supposed to balance out the salt in the ham. Any comments?

Boomerang Dave


----------



## tropigal08 (Dec 22, 2014)

If you want to reheat it whole rather than a few slices, I'd place the ham on a rack in a roasting pan. Add water to the bottom of the pan and cover the whole thing tightly with foil, cut side down. Bake at 325 degrees F for 16-20 minutes per pound, until a thermometer  registers 135 degrees.


----------



## tropigal08 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'd think that would depend on whether you think hams are too salty to begin with. Sweet does balance out salty. It's all about the flavor you are looking for.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2014)

BoomerangDave said:


> Hadn't seen this before. Glad someone posted something or I may have missed it. My wife bought two hams for Christmas even though we won't be home. She got one of her favorites from Wegmans (You know Wegman's, Bear, don't you?) The other came from Bottom Dollar and was cheap.
> 
> Well I am looking at the cheap one and wondering if I could smoke it. Out of the blue you answer my question without me asking. Now I wonder if it will work as well way over in East Allentown?
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave!

My Son shops at Wegmans. Only time I ever went there was for some Tender Quick.

LOL---This will work Great in East Allentown, and probably all the way to Bethlehem & Hellertown. I wouldn't do it in Freemansburg though---Too close to the sewage treatment place!! Pee-U !!

I heard of using Dr Pepper for brining some things, but I personally wouldn't use it on anything cured, like a Ham.

Bear


----------



## captain bandana (Dec 23, 2014)

I use Cherry Coke to marinate duck breasts before smoking. Cherry Coke, cherry jam, Dijon mustard, soy sauce, HP sauce and balsamic vinegar. Cover duck breasts and leave overnight in the fridge.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2014)

Captain Bandana said:


> I use Cherry Coke to marinate duck breasts before smoking. Cherry Coke, cherry jam, Dijon mustard, soy sauce, HP sauce and balsamic vinegar. Cover duck breasts and leave overnight in the fridge.


Sounds Great, Captain!!

You should start a new thread with how you do your Duck Breasts, with some pictures.

This thread is all about how to Double Smoke Hams.

Bear


----------



## bus1982 (Dec 24, 2014)

Just pulled mine from the MES 40 about an hour ago! Can't wait to dig in for Christmas Eve lunch! 













20141224_063218.jpg



__ bus1982
__ Dec 24, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2014)

bus1982 said:


> Just pulled mine from the MES 40 about an hour ago! Can't wait to dig in for Christmas Eve lunch!


Looks Great !!

Nice Satellite shot too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## woopig (Dec 24, 2014)

Have a 12 lb ham (fully cooked) to smoke in the morning.  Planning on 225-250...how long per lb to get to right temp? Gotta figure out what time to get up in the morning. Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2014)

WooPig said:


> Have a 12 lb ham (fully cooked) to smoke in the morning. Planning on 225-250...how long per lb to get to right temp? Gotta figure out what time to get up in the morning. Thanks!


That's really hard for me to guess because I use lower temps, I do 2 at a time, and I'm not caring when it's done, because I'm just trying to get a lot of TBS on it.

As a Total Guess, I would say 12 pounds at 250° would be 5 to 6 hours.

Bear


----------



## woopig (Dec 24, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> That's really hard for me to guess because I use lower temps, I do 2 at a time, and I'm not caring when it's done, because I'm just trying to get a lot of TBS on it.
> As a Total Guess, I would say 12 pounds at 250° would be 5 to 6 hours.
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear.  Since the ham is fully cooked, is the target temp as important with it, or is the time spent in the smoke most important.  Does a fully cooked ham have to get to 140+ to be ok to eat?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2014)

WooPig said:


> Thanks Bear. Since the ham is fully cooked, is the target temp as important with it, or is the time spent in the smoke most important. Does a fully cooked ham have to get to 140+ to be ok to eat?


I would say it has to get to 140° unless it comes with a tag or directions telling you different.

If I remember correctly that's what USDA says.

Bear


----------



## oldmisterbill (Jan 10, 2015)

Been busy here in Oklahoma since Christmas - VA Dr. appointments (gone bad) etc. Getting some projects finished (with help form my son) so we can go to Massachusetts to see my sister (kind of an important trip ) .   Any way My last ham dried out too much (if meat is dry its not for me) and I swore I.d never smoke another one. Thanks to Bears post I decided to get to work and study the situation some more. Well christmass my daughter informed me that I was to cook a Sams spirial sliced ( DAM) oh well I'm a gonna smoke it! So putting my all I started with a plan .  Fisrt I soaked it in it's waterproof wrapper while the smoker warmed up, in very hot water for an hour.(To gain some moist heat) Next I layed it on its side and basted it with a thin glaze (of Cherry juice, pinapple juice, tossed in the seasoning packet from the ham, brown sugar ,molasses, honey and a good dose of brown sugar,kicked it with ground cloves ,nutmeg, cinnamon & a good dose of real maple syrup) so it would run in some between the slices. Tossed it the smoker at 230* till it was at 95 then steady basted with a thickened glaze (more brown sugar and a little heat to candy it some for thickness) at 275 .  About every 15 minutes. At 130* I put cherries and pinapple on -heavy coat with Glaze and glazed tillit got to 140 . Pulled it and covered it.  Smoke was light with Pecan shells and apple.

  I tried to get more pics but I was tired and so many kids to feed all we got was these -next I knew it was packed and every one was leaving ,so I took a good nap  

Put the sinful potatoes in the oven (shoulda smoked them some first)  . 













Sinful potatoes 12-25-14.JPG



__ oldmisterbill
__ Jan 11, 2015






Double Smoked Spiral sliced Ham













Smoked ham 12-25-14  1.JPG



__ oldmisterbill
__ Jan 11, 2015





  

Next get the taste tester ready













IMG_0111.JPG



__ oldmisterbill
__ Jan 11, 2015






An appetizer of bacon wrapped cream cheese & shrimp













IMG_0644.JPG



__ oldmisterbill
__ Jan 11, 2015






 And that's Christmas dinner without the pies LOL  

                                                                                               Mr Bill


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks & Sounds like you did real Good, Mr Bill !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## oldmisterbill (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks Bear    I did forget to say the reason for so much glazing was to keep it moist - It worked well. I got lots of compliments - for me it was the best spiral sliced I've had. Now how do I get the pics to open up when the post opens?  Today getting ready for a stuffed pork loin,like in my avatar. Wifes favorite.Leftovers go to the kids homes.

               Mr Bill


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2015)

oldmisterbill said:


> Thanks Bear    I did forget to say the reason for so much glazing was to keep it moist - It worked well. I got lots of compliments - for me it was the best spiral sliced I've had. Now how do I get the pics to open up when the post opens?  Today getting ready for a stuffed pork loin,like in my avatar. Wifes favorite.Leftovers go to the kids homes.
> 
> Mr Bill


Yeah, I try to sat y away from Spiral sliced.

The regular Shank & Butt ends never seem to need any special treatment to keep them moist, and they have more fat than a Spiral sliced thing.

As for your pics, Just click on the "image" thing above the reply box. Then click on the box (at the top) that says "Upload Files". Then find each pic on your computer.

Bear


----------



## davefincher (Jan 10, 2015)

Hamtastic!


----------



## docktoo (Jan 11, 2015)

Good info here!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The pics make your mouth water!

I'll have to do some ham, I never thought the "Smoked" Ham at the store really seemed that smoked.  Tastes too processed.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2015)

Docktoo said:


> Good info here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup----That's the best process-----Get a store bought "Smoked" Ham, and put some "Real Smoke" on that baby!!! You'll love it !!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jan 11, 2015)

That's what I did at Christmas was great

gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2015)

*Easter Coming up in 8 days !!!*

Figured I better bump this up for the easiest, cheapest, and Awesome tasting "Double Smoked Easter Ham".

We've been eating Double Smoked Hams for over 40 years----Nothing like it!!

Yell if you have any questions.

Bear


----------



## ultralow787 (Mar 29, 2015)

Great timing on the "bump"! Thanks Bear!

This is what I plan to do next week-end. I don't care if it is still snowing or not........that smoker is coming out of the shed!

Lot's of great tips and recipe's there!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2015)

ultralow787 said:


> Great timing on the "bump"! Thanks Bear!
> 
> This is what I plan to do next week-end. I don't care if it is still snowing or not........that smoker is coming out of the shed!
> 
> Lot's of great tips and recipe's there!


That's Great Ultra!!!

You'll love the results you get from this Cheap & Easy Method.

Double Smoked is the only kind of Ham we've had here at home for 40 years.

Bear


----------



## hydrostan (Mar 31, 2015)

What a great post!  I have used the same recipe (I'll post it tomorrow) for years and have been wanting to try a different one. I'll surely try this one!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks Stan!!

Give her a try----So Easy & Cheap, and it Tastes Great !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2015)

I see a lot of people are still asking how to do a Ham for Tomorrow (Easter).

Well it's not to late!!

You can still have the best Ham you ever had, by buying a cheap Ham today & following my method Tomorrow!!

Very Easy & tastes Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## tigerregis (Apr 4, 2015)

Glad it was bumped. Beautiful then as now. Remember cured meats should be sliced thin, so that more surface is oxidated. Take as much as you want only thinner.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2015)

tigerregis said:


> Glad it was bumped. Beautiful then as now. Remember cured meats should be sliced thin, so that more surface is oxidated. Take as much as you want only thinner.


Thanks Tiger!!

Not sure what you mean though. You can slice this any thickness you want. 

I'll generally slice it thick for Dinner, and thin for Sammies. Then the oddball pieces get cut into chunks for "Ham & Beans & Taters".

Bear


----------



## old bones (Apr 4, 2015)

Good info Bear....     Next week is another good time to look for some good deal on hams.   After New Years, I was paying as low as $1.08 to 88 cents per pound for smoked hams.  I picked up four of them throughout the month and kept them (frozen in pails) in the pole barn.   Once I had room in the freezer and the weather started to change, I was doing some serious smoking.   

Thanks to you I got a good supply of sliced ham for lunches, chunks for split pea soup, smaller pieces for scrambled eggs and ham, ground ham for ham spread and deviled eggs and dried ham pieces to be used like bacon bits..  

Doubled smoked ham is $3.89 per pound right now.   I got my double smoked ham for 88 cent a pound and ended up with some ground scraps for the cats a smoked ham bone for the dog.

Another double smoked ham made the Bearcarver way..

Thanks Bear...

John














Ham25.jpg



__ old bones
__ Apr 4, 2015


----------



## davefincher (Apr 4, 2015)

$1.29 a pound at safeway today in Tucson. I got a couple :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2015)

Old Bones said:


> Good info Bear.... Next week is another good time to look for some good deal on hams. After New Years, I was paying as low as $1.08 to 88 cents per pound for smoked hams. I picked up four of them throughout the month and kept them (frozen in pails) in the pole barn. Once I had room in the freezer and the weather started to change, I was doing some serious smoking.
> 
> Thanks to you I got a good supply of sliced ham for lunches, chunks for split pea soup, smaller pieces for scrambled eggs and ham, ground ham for ham spread and deviled eggs and dried ham pieces to be used like bacon bits..
> 
> ...


Thank You John!!

Glad you like my method.

Any price under $1.40 is good. Right now starting tomorrow, one of our local stores has Shank ends for $0.99, and Butt ends for $1.19. That's the low here for the last 2 years.

And the Butcher Shops around here are also getting around $4 per pound for their Double Smoked Hams.  AND Mine taste better!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2015)

davefincher said:


> $1.29 a pound at safeway today in Tucson. I got a couple :)


That's Great !!

You won't believe how good you can make a cheap ham taste, and how easy it is!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## nylan01 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bear you are the man!!
I followed your double smoke ham guide and here are my results













image.jpg



__ nylan01
__ Apr 4, 2015


















image.jpg



__ nylan01
__ Apr 4, 2015





Thank you again for your step by step index


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2015)

nylan01 said:


> Bear you are the man!!
> I followed your double smoke ham guide and here are my results
> 
> Thank you again for your step by step index


Thanks Nylan01 !!

Looks Great !!!

Always Glad to Help!

Bear


----------



## nigelr (Apr 6, 2015)

Having nearly given up on smoking after many failures due to being unable to maintain temperature for more than an hour resulting in us finishing the meat off in the kitchen oven and the smoker destined for the skip, we gave it one final go with a ham joint.  Well, we couldn't have been pleased, this time we omitted the water bowl and we maintained 300 degrees F for 5 hours, the only down side was the Dijon mustard and Demerara sugar coating was a little too crispy but the joint as a whole was perfect, succulent and moist (suprisingly).

As I have mentioned, the only thing we did differ this time was not use the water bowl.  What I really need to do is reduce the heat to about 250 degrees with an internal temperature of about 145 degrees instead of the 190 degrees we had.

Can't wait till next time.  Any ideas or comments would be much appreciated.

Regards

Nigel. :yahoo:


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2015)

NigelR said:


> Having nearly given up on smoking after many failures due to being unable to maintain temperature for more than an hour resulting in us finishing the meat off in the kitchen oven and the smoker destined for the skip, we gave it one final go with a ham joint. Well, we couldn't have been pleased, this time we omitted the water bowl and we maintained 300 degrees F for 5 hours, the only down side was the Dijon mustard and Demerara sugar coating was a little too crispy but the joint as a whole was perfect, succulent and moist (suprisingly).
> 
> As I have mentioned, the only thing we did differ this time was not use the water bowl. What I really need to do is reduce the heat to about 250 degrees with an internal temperature of about 145 degrees instead of the 190 degrees we had.
> 
> ...


Yes I like to do these Double Smoked Hams at a lower temp, especially since they have been cured. That way I don't get the hard thick skin on the Ham like you get when using a higher heat, like most people use in the oven. I also like to stop when the Ham gets to 145° --150° IT.

Other things like Butts, Briskets, Chuckies, etc, etc need to be taken to a lot higher internal temp, but not the Hams, Prime Ribs, and other such meats.

Bear


----------



## nigelr (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your comments Bear.  Although I have had a smoker for a couple of year now I keep pushing it to the back of the garage because of the failures I've had, but are you saying when the IT reaches 145o - 150o you stop smoking and that's the joint ready for eating?

NigelR


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2015)

NigelR said:


> Thanks a lot for your comments Bear. Although I have had a smoker for a couple of year now I keep pushing it to the back of the garage because of the failures I've had, but are you saying when the IT reaches 145o - 150o you stop smoking and that's the joint ready for eating?
> 
> NigelR


Yes, About 4 years ago USDA dropped the safe internal temp of Pork from the old 160° to 145°. So it doesn't have to go any higher.

In fact some Hams that have already been smoked & cooked (Like the ones on this thread) have a label saying to heat it to 130° IT.

So unless noted on the package, be sure to take whole Pork products to 145° internal temp.

Bear


----------



## nigelr (Apr 7, 2015)

Bear

Thanks a lot for your advice, it is much appreciated.

NigelR.  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2015)

NigelR said:


> Bear
> 
> Thanks a lot for your advice, it is much appreciated.
> 
> NigelR.


Any Time, Nigel !!

Always glad to help!

Bear


----------



## kihler (Jun 1, 2015)

I gave your smoking method a try and it came out great. I left it on the smoker about 4 1/2 hours. The IT was about 135, ok for a precooked ham. I'll never go back to my old ways of cooking ham. It was moist and had a nice smoke  flavor. I can't believe it was a .99 cent a pound ham.  
Before













DSCN3064.JPG



__ kihler
__ Jun 1, 2015






After













DSCN3069.JPG



__ kihler
__ Jun 1, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2015)

kihler said:


> I gave your smoking method a try and it came out great. I left it on the smoker about 4 1/2 hours. The IT was about 135, ok for a precooked ham. I'll never go back to my old ways of cooking ham. It was moist and had a nice smoke  flavor. I can't believe it was a .99 cent a pound ham.
> Before


That Looks Great !!

Seems everyone that tries this agrees it's the best-----And sooooo Easy & Cheap!!

Thanks for letting me know how you liked it.

Bear


----------



## waverz (Dec 21, 2015)

Tis the season.

Subscribed


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2015)

waverz said:


> Tis the season.
> 
> Subscribed


Thanks!

Bear


----------



## all41 snake (Dec 22, 2015)

I am humbled.

Great planning.

Looks fantastic.

Snake


----------



## burghroots (Dec 22, 2015)

Being new to smoking, I don't understand why you cut the fat off. Why not leave it intact on the hams? Thanks...they look delicious!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2015)

ALL41 Snake said:


> I am humbled.
> 
> Great planning.
> 
> ...


Thank You!!

Bear


BurghRoots said:


> Being new to smoking, I don't understand why you cut the fat off. Why not leave it intact on the hams? Thanks...they look delicious!


You can leave it on.

I cut it off so the smoke can get to the meat. Then I put it in the pan above with holes in it, so the fact can drip on the meat.

If I left the fat on, most of the smoke would be wasted on the fat.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow, how'd I miss this thread ?  Very nice Bear, sorry I'm really late !


----------



## burghroots (Dec 22, 2015)

That makes perfect sense! Thanks! I'm smoking ribs for Christmas, will do this instead of putting the bacon right on top of the meat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2015)

BurghRoots said:


> That makes perfect sense! Thanks! I'm smoking ribs for Christmas, will do this instead of putting the bacon right on top of the meat.


Thanks!

I never like to wrap or lay Bacon right on the meat. The Bacon takes much of the smoke & flavor & keeps the bark from forming on the meat because it's covered. (But maybe that's just me)

Bear


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow, how'd I miss this thread ? Very nice Bear, sorry I'm really late !


Thank You Justin!!

And for the Points,

Bear


----------



## sharryn (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm doing the happy dance.  My Giant store right now has ham shank @ $.79/lb.  I bought two and might go back and get a couple more and throw in the freezer.  I can't wait to try this out Bear.  Thank you SO much!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2015)

Sharryn said:


> I'm doing the happy dance.  My Giant store right now has ham shank @ $.79/lb.  I bought two and might go back and get a couple more and throw in the freezer.  I can't wait to try this out Bear.  Thank you SO much!


That's Great !!

If they have any Ham "Butt" Ends, you might want to get them too. They are usually only about 20 cents a pound more that the "Shank" ends & the meat to bone ratio is worth it.

Bear


----------



## sharryn (Dec 24, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great !!
> 
> If they have any Ham "Butt" Ends, you might want to get them too. They are usually only about 20 cents a pound more that the "Shank" ends & the meat to bone ratio is worth it.
> 
> Bear


Wish I'd have thought of that when I was in town today.  I think the sale is over today, but they should have it again I think for New Years.  I think I'll do one of them for New Years day.  Can't wait to taste that smoky goodness.  Thanks again!


----------



## gary s (Dec 24, 2015)

If you havent tried one of these you don't know what you are missing, Good Stuff !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## texfinn (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks for the instructions, Bear!

Other than using my own rub and not doing any glazing (never liked glazes) I mostly followed your instructions while doing my ham today and even the temp readings were almost spot on for the times/temps you listed and the ham turned out to be frigging awesome. :yahoo: 

Everybody was raving about it an even my daughter who doesn't ever eat pork tasted it and said it tasted great.

First time doing this, but definitely not the last. Thanks again!













image.jpeg



__ texfinn
__ Dec 25, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ texfinn
__ Dec 25, 2015


----------



## livetogrill (Dec 25, 2015)

This recipe is tha bomb!!! I just got done and followed the steps fully, gave the wife a taste and she was like wow!!!  thanks guys!!!!


----------



## old bones (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow!  there is a lot of nice looking hams out there.  Gott'a give Bear a lot of the credit... ;-)    I remember the first time I saw this post and tried it. I knew this was going to be a hit.   I think I've made about 10 or 12 hams after seeing this.  One word of warning,  Don't ever make one for a friend or you'll be on his Christmas "Things to Do"  list for ever...    

Well Mr. Bear,  This year, it's ham for Christmas,  Yep!  Thanks to you it will be Double Smoked the Bear Way.  I'm also going to try four smoked baked eggs and see it they work.   

Thanks Again Bear,  Hope your Christmas is Enjoyable,

John

John













Ham001.jpg



__ old bones
__ Dec 25, 2015


















Ham005.jpg



__ old bones
__ Dec 25, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2015)

gary s said:


> If you havent tried one of these you don't know what you are missing, Good Stuff !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

And for the Points!

Bear


TexFinn said:


> Thanks for the instructions, Bear!
> 
> Other than using my own rub and not doing any glazing (never liked glazes) I mostly followed your instructions while doing my ham today and even the temp readings were almost spot on for the times/temps you listed and the ham turned out to be frigging awesome.
> 
> ...


Thank You TexFinn!!

I'm real glad Everybody Loved it !!

Bear


----------



## workedtheworld (Dec 26, 2015)

Bear, another take on putting the fat in a pan with holes over the meat is this.  Put some ABT's (i.e.atomic buffalo turds aka jalapeno-cheese stuffed poppers wrapped in bacon) on a rack over the meat and let the dripping bacon fat baste as well.  You can eat the poppers afterward and  the ham is well basted.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 26, 2015)

A few notes from my Christmas day double smoke.

I read all of Bear's posts about double-smoked ham, as well as a dozen other threads on the subject here in the forum. I used a Kirland/Costco spiral ham someone gave to me (after he took a few slices of the ham for himself). Used my new AMPS with Jeff's "Pitmaster" blend filling just the first row (3 hour smoke). I put that into my MES 30". I didn't apply any glaze until after the first 90 minutes, and during that initial time I smoked at a relatively low (200 degree) temp. I then applied the glaze and smoked for the last 90 minutes at 270 degrees. Pulled at exactly the three hour mark. The internal temp was only 115 degrees, but I had no desire to get it to 130 or 140. As Jeff pointed out in his video (I've provided a link below, in case you haven't watched it), there really isn't much need to monitor or worry about temps when the meat has already been cooked.

This is about adding smoke, not cooking.



Things I learned:

1. I don't think there is much need for heat. Since I am using the AMPS, I don't have to get the MES hot in order to produce smoke. Because the ham is fully cooked and cured, there really isn't any reason to get it hot, unless I want to serve it hot immediately after removing from the smoker. As for "setting" the glaze, see my notes below.

Next time I will do the whole smoke at 160 degrees because the higher the temp the longer I have to wait before putting the ham into the fridge. I could do a cold smoke, but I don't think the cold smoke tastes quite the same (expert smokers, feel free to contradict this neophyte's assumption).

2. Next time I will not use any glaze during the smoke. I did some research on glazes, but only after I'd finished the whole thing. What I found out is that "Honeybaked" hams use a glaze that is carmelized using a blowtorch. This makes a lot of sense to me, and I think would create a MUCH better result, assuming you want a glaze (I note that quite a few people who have posted in this thread and elsewhere don't like glazes on their hams). In addition, when I added the glaze after 90 minutes, as I pressed it into the very warm exterior, it cause the exterior fat to mush around and deform. I could have avoided that by putting the glaze on before the smoke, but I think that might have reduced the smoke penetration. So, in the future I will smoke without any glaze, and then put the glaze on after the smoke has finished, and the ham exterior has cooled for 15-20 minutes. I will also slightly dilute the glaze so I can "paint" it on rather than rub it on, in order to minimize any damage to the exterior.

3. Next time I will use a glaze without cloves. Yes, I know that they are the traditional spice for hams, but I like cloves in cookies, not hams. Yes, I am strange. Once I put on the glaze, I will use the blowtorch. I have always like the Honeybaked taste and now that (I think) I know how their glaze is created, I'd like to try to duplicate that, but with the added benefit of having a really nice smoke on a much cheaper ham (Kirkland/Costco hams are about 1/4 the cost of a Honeybaked product).

Finally, on an unrelated note, at some point I need to post what I learned about lighting the 5x8 AMPS. I've read a hundred posts on this, and watched a few videos, and learned a lot. However, I still had problems, and was ready to give up. However, because I have faith in the people in this forum, and many of them say this is the greatest thing since smoked sliced bread, I kept after it. After a few failures (I just got it a week ago) I discovered that using a good heat gun, _but without any torch or other ignition, _produces an absolutely perfect result. It is repeatable, with no question about whether the smoke is going to extinguish. It is really easy, and the AMPS is ready to go in only about 5-7 minutes instead of 10-15 minutes. I'll try to get around to posting a video, probably sometime next week, or whenever I do my next smoke.

Thanks Bear for providing such a great guide on how to do this, and I hope you don't mind my adding a few twists and variations of my own!


----------



## mowin (Dec 26, 2015)

Bear, first off......... :points:

I tried twice brining my own ham with dismissal results. Although I've figured out what I need to do the next time I cure my own, you have simplified the process. Double smoked ham is almost too simple and easy.  Did my first yesterday.  It was awesome. Thumbs Up.  Thank again.......


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2015)

livetogrill said:


> This recipe is tha bomb!!! I just got done and followed the steps fully, gave the wife a taste and she was like wow!!! thanks guys!!!!


That's really Great to Hear----Thank You!!

Bear


Old Bones said:


> Wow!  there is a lot of nice looking hams out there.  Gott'a give Bear a lot of the credit... ;-)    I remember the first time I saw this post and tried it. I knew this was going to be a hit.   I think I've made about 10 or 12 hams after seeing this.  One word of warning,  Don't ever make one for a friend or you'll be on his Christmas "Things to Do"  list for ever...
> 
> Well Mr. Bear,  This year, it's ham for Christmas,  Yep!  Thanks to you it will be Double Smoked the Bear Way.  I'm also going to try four smoked baked eggs and see it they work.
> 
> ...


Thank You Bones!!

We had a Great Christmas!

I'm real glad to hear you're enjoying my Double Smoked Ham method !!

Bear


----------



## old bones (Dec 27, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> That's really Great to Hear----Thank You!!
> 
> Bear
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2015)

johnmeyer said:


> A few notes from my Christmas day double smoke.
> 
> I read all of Bear's posts about double-smoked ham, as well as a dozen other threads on the subject here in the forum. I used a Kirland/Costco spiral ham someone gave to me (after he took a few slices of the ham for himself). Used my new AMPS with Jeff's "Pitmaster" blend filling just the first row (3 hour smoke). I put that into my MES 30". I didn't apply any glaze until after the first 90 minutes, and during that initial time I smoked at a relatively low (200 degree) temp. I then applied the glaze and smoked for the last 90 minutes at 270 degrees. Pulled at exactly the three hour mark. The internal temp was only 115 degrees, but I had no desire to get it to 130 or 140. As Jeff pointed out in his video (I've provided a link below, in case you haven't watched it), there really isn't much need to monitor or worry about temps when the meat has already been cooked.
> 
> ...


Thank You John,

Thanks for the report.

It ALL sounds Great !!

A couple things to Note:

My "Double Smoked Hams" Step by Step is about "Smoking a Smoked Ham a second time AND Heating it at the same time", not just adding smoke. That's why I take it up to safe eating temp.

Also: There already is a Great Thread with Video on how to light the AMNPS with the use of a heat gun:

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 27, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> <snip>
> Also: There already is a Great Thread with Video on how to light the AMNPS with the use of a heat gun:
> 
> Link:
> ...


Bear,

Thanks for that link. I actually viewed that video in my search for better methods of lighting the AMPNPS. I tried it, but it didn't quite work. However, using the heat gun got me to thinking: why do I even need a torch? I bought my heat gun for heat shrink tubing, but on the high setting, it gets hot enough to burn paint off siding. In fact, you can buy heat guns for this purpose. So, why not eliminate the torch and simply use the heat gun for the ignition? In addition to using it for ignition, I first do a pre-heat -- from the top, bottom, and sides -- of the entire length of chips. This provides an even better pre-heat than the somewhat dicey (IMHO) microwave preheat that some people recommend.

As with the more traditional torch method, there is still some art in not blowing too hard and getting the chips so red that they get a coating that slows down the smoldering. The objective, I think, is to get a big chunk burning, with a flame, and then let that flame burn for at least 2-3 minutes. Since a bigger chunk gets ignited (compared to first using a torch), and since a big chunk is heated to the point of _almost _burning, but not actually burning, when you finally get a flame, that flame gets them to that equivalent of what you want with charcoal, namely the entire briquet gray and slightly glowing.

But, like I said, I need to do a complete post about this, with video.

Thanks again for this now-classic salmon thread. I read it _after _I did my last salmon a few days ago, but am planning to follow your directions, especially the times and temperatures, the next time I smoke salmon in a few weeks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2015)

johnmeyer said:


> Bear,
> 
> Thanks for that link. I actually viewed that video in my search for better methods of lighting the AMPNPS. I tried it, but it didn't quite work. However, using the heat gun got me to thinking: why do I even need a torch? I bought my heat gun for heat shrink tubing, but on the high setting, it gets hot enough to burn paint off siding. In fact, you can buy heat guns for this purpose. So, why not eliminate the torch and simply use the heat gun for the ignition? In addition to using it for ignition, I first do a pre-heat -- from the top, bottom, and sides -- of the entire length of chips. This provides an even better pre-heat than the somewhat dicey (IMHO) microwave preheat that some people recommend.
> 
> ...


Now that's really interesting!!

When you get that thread/video posted, please don't let me miss it---PM me if you have to, so I don't miss it.

I never even tried chips or chunks in an AMNPS----Only use Pellets in mine.

And Thank You for the comments on my Smoked Salmon!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 27, 2015)

Workedtheworld said:


> Bear, another take on putting the fat in a pan with holes over the meat is this. Put some ABT's (i.e.atomic buffalo turds aka jalapeno-cheese stuffed poppers wrapped in bacon) on a rack over the meat and let the dripping bacon fat baste as well. You can eat the poppers afterward and the ham is well basted.


Thank You!!

That would work, but you'd have to have about 50 ABTs in a 10" X 10" area to equal the amount of basting you can get with a big old pan of pure Pork Fat.

Bear


----------



## workedtheworld (Dec 27, 2015)

You are right about perhaps 50 ABT's.  Around here, the 50 would go pretty quick though.  They would take a lot longer to make up though.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 27, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Now that's really interesting!!
> 
> When you get that thread/video posted, please don't let me miss it---PM me if you have to, so I don't miss it.
> 
> ...


I must have screwed up on how I worded my post. I am just using pellets at the moment, and all I was describing was a different way to light those.

However, you must be reading my mind because I want to try to use some "chips" I have which are actually part sawdust. They are a Smokehouse brand that I can get at an Ace Hardware less than a mile from where I live. I also plan to buy some sawdust from Todd and see how that works. I like his pellets, and I think they are pure wood (unlike the Trager pellets), but something in me keeps saying that I would have better taste if I could use wood that is an unprocessed as possible.

For anyone reading this post, I did try to reduce the small chips into sawdust so that I would be left with nothing but sawdust. I used my 38-year-old wedding gift Cuisinart (CFP-9). I used an old blade that I retired decades ago because it has a chip in the leading edge. I ran the chips for about a minute when suddenly all heck broke loose. I stopped the machine, and found that the inside of the blade drive had completely self destructed. Not only that, the friction from the dry chips rubbing against the bowl had partially melted the plastic.

The good news is that the wife was understanding, and the machine still works, after I scraped off all the melted plastic and ran some stale walnuts through it, using the good blade, to help season the plastic. I'm currently searching eBay for a replacement.

So, based on my experience, I would definitely recommend to NOT use your blender or food processor to try to reduce chips to sawdust. They are, after all, _hard_wood, and are definitely too tough to be pulverized by nothing more than spinning blades. I'm still thinking of other tools or methods that might create sawdust without contaminating the result (like a chainsaw would, because of the chain oil).


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2015)

johnmeyer said:


> I must have screwed up on how I worded my post. I am just using pellets at the moment, and all I was describing was a different way to light those.
> 
> However, you must be reading my mind because I want to try to use some "chips" I have which are actually part sawdust. They are a Smokehouse brand that I can get at an Ace Hardware less than a mile from where I live. I also plan to buy some sawdust from Todd and see how that works. I like his pellets, and I think they are pure wood (unlike the Trager pellets), but something in me keeps saying that I would have better taste if I could use wood that is an unprocessed as possible.
> 
> ...


Dust works Great, but I use it in my AMNS, and use my AMNPS for only pellets. However you can use Dust in the AMNPS.

As for Chainsaw dust----I've done a lot of Chainsawing, and if you want to use it for smoking, just drain the bar oil from your Chainsaw, and replace it with cooking oil. Then you'll be safe.

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 28, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Dust works Great, but I use it in my AMNS, and use my AMNPS for only pellets. However you can use Dust in the AMNPS.
> 
> As for Chainsaw dust----I've done a lot of Chainsawing, and if you want to use it for smoking, just drain the bar oil from your Chainsaw, and replace it with cooking oil. Then you'll be safe.
> 
> Bear


Cooking oil in my chainsaw??? I have some garlic-infused olive oil I've been trying to get rid of for years. I love the idea of feeding it to my chain saw.

Business idea: we could start a business selling specialty oils to chain saw owners. "make your chain saw smell like a fine French restaurant."

Does it work for gun oil as well?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 28, 2015)

johnmeyer said:


> Cooking oil in my chainsaw??? I have some garlic-infused olive oil I've been trying to get rid of for years. I love the idea of feeding it to my chain saw.
> 
> Business idea: we could start a business selling specialty oils to chain saw owners. "make your chain saw smell like a fine French restaurant."
> 
> Does it work for gun oil as well?


LOL------I might use it on my old 7MM Mauser, but I wouldn't try it on my Model 88 Win' (.308).

Some Buddies of mine did some chainsawing on Gov property, and they had to use cooking oil.

That's how I knew about it. Below is more on Chainsawing:

*Why They Call Me "Bearcarver":  *  

Link:

*A Bear from Log to Finish*

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 28, 2015)

Bear,

I'd heard some reference to your carving, but had not seen that post. Absolutely amazing, at every level. I don't have the talent for any of it, but even if I did, I wouldn't have the patience for all those "hair cuts" (pun intended). Loved the family of bears, and the picture of the real deal sampling some of your handiwork.

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2015)

johnmeyer said:


> Bear,
> 
> I'd heard some reference to your carving, but had not seen that post. Absolutely amazing, at every level. I don't have the talent for any of it, but even if I did, I wouldn't have the patience for all those "hair cuts" (pun intended). Loved the family of bears, and the picture of the real deal sampling some of your handiwork.
> 
> John


Thank You for the compliments, John!!

It's funny you mentioned the "Hair Cuts". That takes so long doing all those little cuts (Death by a thousand cuts--LOL), and I liked to do it at about half throttle.

However my chainsaw would keep creeping up faster & faster while make all those little strokes.

I had to drill & insert a screw in the trigger, to stop the RPM creep. 

You wouldn't believe how much easier that made the whole process of putting on the hair.

Thanks again,

Bear


----------



## tycho bray (Jan 1, 2016)

This is about the 4th or 5th time I've done the double smoked ham - more or less by your method and I felt I needed to add my props to all the others here.  Been well received every time and really one of the easier things to do on a holiday.  (My other holidays are spoken for: Thanksgiving - smoked turkey, Christmas - prime rib, Memorial Day, July 4th and Labor Day - Ribs.)

I follow your methodology except I use Chris Lilly's Spiced Apricot Sauce.

Well done Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2016)

tycho bray said:


> This is about the 4th or 5th time I've done the double smoked ham - more or less by your method and I felt I needed to add my props to all the others here.  Been well received every time and really one of the easier things to do on a holiday.  (My other holidays are spoken for: Thanksgiving - smoked turkey, Christmas - prime rib, Memorial Day, July 4th and Labor Day - Ribs.)
> 
> I follow your methodology except I use Chris Lilly's Spiced Apricot Sauce.
> 
> Well done Bear!


That's Great Tycho!!!

I'm glad you like it----I love "Easy".  If it's not easy, I don't usually do it.

Thank You,

Bear


----------



## bilgeslime (Jan 7, 2016)

Bear, I like the way you think!


----------



## dave17a (Jan 7, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Pops!!!
> 
> I have always loved Double Smoked Ham, but for some reason mine are tastier than the ones I used to buy. LOL--And a whole lot cheaper!!!
> 
> Bear


Long ago before I read this forum, I would beg any family members to give me there spiral spliced ham and let me smoke it. Smoke gets in between them splices damn pretty darn good. Add nothing. NOW..... Did ham and putting fat above, MMMMMMMMM! Thanks Bear for this one. Fat dripped on down like water.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2016)

Bilgeslime said:


> Bear, I like the way you think!









----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks!!

Bear


dave17a said:


> Long ago before I read this forum, I would beg any family members to give me there spiral spliced ham and let me smoke it. Smoke gets in between them splices damn pretty darn good. Add nothing. NOW..... Did ham and putting fat above, MMMMMMMMM! Thanks Bear for this one. Fat dripped on down like water.


Thank You Dave!!

I love the way that works!!

Bear


----------



## migraine (Nov 24, 2020)

I love this technique but wonder how long I should cook a whole 17lb ham in my masterbuilt or should I sawz-all it into two halves and cook in my treager?
Thanks, Brian


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2020)

migraine said:


> I love this technique but wonder how long I should cook a whole 17lb ham in my masterbuilt or should I sawz-all it into two halves and cook in my treager?
> Thanks, Brian



Hmmm, I never Double smoked one that big, but I would just do it at 225° Smoker Temp, and smoke it until it hits the recommended Internal Temp for that type of Ham.
Years ago I Baked a few that big in my Kitchen Oven, and that's all I did, except I used a higher temp, because I could. I have no idea how long it will take, so I might do it the day before. Then just heat it up for the Dinner.

Bear


----------

